# Neues Firefox AddOn OpenH264... sinnvoll ? (wird automatisch mit ver. 33.xx installiert)



## Niza (18. Oktober 2014)

Nabend,

jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass es ein neues Add-On gibt, dass wohl bei Firefox ab Version 33.xx automatisch mitinstalliert wird.

Es hört auf den Namen "*OpenH264-Videocodec zur Verfügung gestellt von Cisco Systems, Inc. 1.1*"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt stellt ich mir die Frage, was dass bringt und ob man es lieber aktiviert lassen sollte oder doch lieber deaktivieren sollte.
Was würdet ihr machen ?

Hat da wer Erfahrung mit ?

schadet es, dieses Add On aktiviert zu lassen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## yingtao (18. Oktober 2014)

Das H264 Codec ist seit einiger Zeit kostenlos verfügbar aber Firefox will das nicht direkt als Teil des Browsers implementieren wie es die anderen Anbieter machen (Chrome, IE, Safari oder auch Opera) und packen das dann halt als Plug-In dazu. Schaden tut das nicht und man kann jetzt z.B. wieder die Youtube Videos als HTML5 angucken. Ich würde es einfach aktiviert lassen da man sonst keine Dinge mehr im Browser nutzen kann die H264 als Codec nutzen.


----------



## VikingGe (18. Oktober 2014)

> und man kann jetzt z.B. wieder die Youtube Videos als HTML5 angucken


Das ging auch schon vorher, wenn ein h.264-Decoder auf dem System installiert ist. AFAIK ist dieses Plugin nur ein Fallback für den Fall, dass der fehlt.



> schadet es, dieses Add On aktiviert zu lassen?


Nein - da würde ich ja eher mal die beiden Adobe-Viren deaktivieren


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2014)

ok danke für eure Antworten.

Dann lasse ich es aktiviert.


----------

